# Has Anyone Hooked Up A "trailer Odometer"?



## TimU

Just curious if anyone has connected some "trailer odometer" to track miles on the trailer - or you just use the "little black book"?

I always find with the book method that I forget, and some shorter trips don't get recorded.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Never seen one. Have any links?


----------



## OutbackerTim

I use the "little black book" method. When taking a trip I use the TV mileage and record it, along with a description of the trip and campground. I find it a good way to remember vacations as well as notes on which sites were the best for reference. I also list out any maintenance in the same book.


----------



## H2oSprayer

When we upgraded our unit a couple of years ago, I looked into purchasing a Hubodometer but ultimately decided against it in favor of the book. The deciding factor was the fact that you loose the ability to simply remove the center cap to access the dust cover and the zerk for greasing the bearings, requiring you to need to remove the entire wheel to add a squirt of grease. As Tim pointed out, I also like to have the ability to make additional trip notes about places visited. It makes for a great read on a cold rainy night! In the back of the book, I keep a running tally of the miles towed.


----------



## venatic

I actually have one built in with my truck. When I connect the trailer, it connects up with the brake controller and in the message screen, I have my Outback identified. It shows the number of miles for the trailer.

I'll take a picture of it next time I hook up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

venatic said:


> I actually have one built in with my truck. When I connect the trailer, it connects up with the brake controller and in the message screen, I have my Outback identified. It shows the number of miles for the trailer.


...Uh, Honey, yea... I think we need a new truck...cause mine doesn't have this cool "trailer-odometer" gizmo.

You guys think this will work?


----------



## CaptFX4

venatic said:


> I actually have one built in with my truck. When I connect the trailer, it connects up with the brake controller and in the message screen, I have my Outback identified. It shows the number of miles for the trailer.
> 
> I'll take a picture of it next time I hook up.


x2. In my new truck it has the same thing. You can setup different trailers and it will keep a mileage on each one.


----------



## CaptFX4

Oregon_Camper said:


> I actually have one built in with my truck. When I connect the trailer, it connects up with the brake controller and in the message screen, I have my Outback identified. It shows the number of miles for the trailer.


...Uh, Honey, yea... I think we need a new truck...cause mine doesn't have this cool "trailer-odometer" gizmo.

You guys think this will work?








[/quote]

Can't hurt to try.









Tis better to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

CaptFX4 said:


> I actually have one built in with my truck. When I connect the trailer, it connects up with the brake controller and in the message screen, I have my Outback identified. It shows the number of miles for the trailer.


...Uh, Honey, yea... I think we need a new truck...cause mine doesn't have this cool "trailer-odometer" gizmo.

You guys think this will work?








[/quote]

Can't hurt to try.









Tis better to ask for forgiveness than permission.
[/quote]

Now you got me thinking. However my 2008 F-350 only has 31,000 miles on it. I don't feel like I've even broken it in yet.


----------



## spidey

Little black book, sometimes old school is best, and it wont break


----------



## rsm7

Oregon_Camper said:


> I actually have one built in with my truck. When I connect the trailer, it connects up with the brake controller and in the message screen, I have my Outback identified. It shows the number of miles for the trailer.


...Uh, Honey, yea... I think we need a new truck...cause mine doesn't have this cool "trailer-odometer" gizmo.

You guys think this will work?








[/quote]

If she has any common sense at all she should be totally on board. Start with that and see where it goes!


----------

